

Show HN: An Open-Source Resource for Combating Burnout - hopelessdrivel
http://burnout.io

======
hopelessdrivel
The content is still immature, but we're hoping to improve with the help of
the community. Feedback, discussion, pull requests, and "why the hell is that
on there" would all be equally appreciated.

